# riding partner close to la mesa, college grove, central san diego county



## tarotaro (Sep 18, 2005)

hello-

i'm looking for a riding partner for weekend rides - saturdays and sundays - 40-100 miles. steady speed or casual rides. definitely can hold my own on flats and hills - i just want to get out and ride. open to new routes and areas.


----------



## chang100 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Try this site:*



tarotaro said:


> hello-
> 
> i'm looking for a riding partner for weekend rides - saturdays and sundays - 40-100 miles. steady speed or casual rides. definitely can hold my own on flats and hills - i just want to get out and ride. open to new routes and areas.
> 
> ...


http://www.cyclo-vets.org/training_rides.htm


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

check www.socalcycling.com for group rides. There's more of them in Sandy Eggo than you can shake a stick at!

I've lived N. Co. /Coastal for a long time, so got used to doing SDBC. I'm not sure when/where the rest of the rides further south and east start.

M


----------

